# I'm new here



## dyne12z (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My name is Dyne, i'm from Malaysia.

i would like to start this hobby since i'm a college student.
now i'm graduated and have a permenant job, so, i decided to get myself a starter set that i can afford.

i visit a local model railway train shop today and the starter set that they are selling which is within my budget are the following:

*Marklin - 29625 (HO)
Marklin - 29527 (HO)*

and what i found in Marklin website HO starter set section is:

*Marklin - 29106 (H0) Freight Starter Set*
Infor: _Tank locomotive with digital decoder and headlights, gondola car, flat car, oval of C Track 45" x 30", transformer and basic digital multi-train control unit (for control of up to four locomotives on the layout). This set can be expanded with the C Track extension sets and the entire C Track program._

here is my question and hope any of you willing to explain/answer for me. 

1. among the 3 set above, which one i should chose?
2. what is the difference between them?
3. is that all type can give the "smoke effect"?
4. the 2 set i found at my local train shop is that a very old model?


please do let me know if my question are not providing enough details. 

thank you for viewing this thread.

hope i can have my own train soon and join this big family!!


regards
Dyne


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Dyne,
You don't need a train set to be part of this forum just a desire to participate.
With internet access you can buy any train set in the world.
I would start by reading more about Marklin, They are a good brand. You should find all your answers first. Search for Marlin catalogs that will have the set information. You found us you can find more. Come back and keep us informed.
Bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Marklin is a great way to get started... I used to be more active in Marklin but not so much.

Any of those starter sets would be good for you, just depends what your interest is, German or US prototype, French even?


----------



## biswasg (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Dyne! I too am relatively new to model railroading. However, as I too have a Marklin starter set, I am trying to give my inputs to your questions.

Both the 29625 and 29527 were introduced in 2000/2001 and are based on DELTA digital control. Both are no longer in the current Marklin catalogue. 

I could not find the 29106 in the product database in www.marklin.com/marklin_pdb.html.

The choice is a very personal issue, as T-Man (Bob) and Tworail indicated you may consider doing your own research, whether you want to focus on a particular country or era, etc. Another issue is compatibility with other makes. Presently, Marklin is offering sets based on digital decoders. The Marklin standard is different from the NMRA DCC standard, however, there are possibilities of interconnectivity. Within Marklin, there is a difference between the earlier digital sets based on DELTA than the recent Digital sets but they can be used on the same layout. 
The smoke effect is most likely an added option on some of the steam engines.
My personal suggestion is to chose a more recent digital system based on the mobile controller or the Central Station rather than the older DELTA system. This would ensure scope for future expansion. Choose a theme. Unfrtunately, Marklin does not have models of Asian railway prototypes, they are mostly based on US or European prototypes.


----------

